# Anti-theft boxes -- game cam



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've noticed a lot of boxes attached to trees in the summer with screws or nails. i know there are a lot of stand hunters that use screws to lag into trees as well. is that legal in utah? for a healthy tree it shouldn't be much of a problem but i see it a lot in beetle country which can be problematic.

i've been attaching my cams by strap but i'm curious about a location that i wouldn't want to place a cam without some sort of lock. i've seen a few cable locks cut on the ground and one box tore off of a tree but it seems the boxes stay on longer and draw less attention if they aren't attached in the late spring or summer.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

The way I see it, if someone is going to steal it, they will steal it regardless of what you have it attached to. I strap mine to the tree with a locked cable. I haven't had a problem yet with people messing with it, but I am sure it will happen eventually. I just want to make it less easy to walk off with.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I do the same. I use Python locks and camlock boxes to protect it, but having it vandalized or stolen is part of the accepted risk for leaving it in the forest on public property.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I do the same. I use Python locks and camlock boxes to protect it, but having it vandalized or stolen is part of the accepted risk for leaving it in the forest on public property.


I do the same (CamLock boxes and Python Locks) and even on private property people can't keep their hands off of them!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Bushnell trail camera with an anti-theft box but someone stole it.

.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> but having it vandalized or stolen is part of the accepted risk for leaving it in the forest on public property.


While I agree you better be okay with this risk, how sad is it that we have arrived at a time where this has to be the risk we assume? Pretty bad indictment on us as people, really.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> While I agree you better be okay with this risk, how sad is it that we have arrived at a time where this has to be the risk we assume? Pretty bad indictment on us as people, really.


While I agree that it is pathetic to accept thievery, I disagree that we have "arrived at a time" when this is the case. I would guess that throughout the annals of time that any item worth a couple hours labor left unattended was at risk.

I had one stolen for the first time last year in Wyoming by a little sheep herder dude. I hope he traded it for a box of wine, got really drunk, and did something he regrets.

I personally have mixed feelings about the proliferation of surveillance devices like trail cams and drones. Being a private type, I don't dig people taking my picture willy-nilly. I also don't like to see cameras placed in conpicuous places on public land; adorned with locking devices and threatening notes. This seems like littering to me and is just as offensive as the bags of garbage that Goob removes from the Mirror Lake Highway. Hide em folks. That's the best policy and theft deterrent.------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All the chains, cables, locks, boxes etc mean nothing to the guy with a cheap bow saw. 

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SS, you're probably right. There have always been jerks willing to take or damage other people's stuff. 

I too don't love the idea of trail cams on every tree on public land, and unfortunately, we are probably going there. But I'm not opposed to people using trail cams either. I have one, I've yet to set it up. I just don't have time to do it effectively, so I haven't done it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I got one in my backyard. I live in a rough part of town.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> I got one in my backyard. I live in a rough part of town.


I stuck one of mine in my back yard once... I couldnt believe the odd people I got pictures of wandering around in my back yard... seriously. I even had a picture of a guy in a full 3 piece suit walking around.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I stuck one of mine in my back yard once... I couldnt believe the odd people I got pictures of wandering around in my back yard... seriously. I even had a picture of a guy in a full 3 piece suit walking around.
> 
> -DallanC


You're not on workman's comp are you?

We had a private investigator in our yard once trying to take pictures of a neighbor on workman's comp with a bad back. My wife was mad as a wet hen and really gave it to him and told him not to come back or face consequences.

I didn't know she could be that tough:shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I stuck one of mine in my back yard once... I couldnt believe the odd people I got pictures of wandering around in my back yard... seriously. I even had a picture of a guy in a full 3 piece suit walking around.
> 
> -DallanC


That's 'cuz you live in the classy part of town.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I once found a camera with a note taped on the outside requesting people not to vandalize or steal the camera. It also had the owners phone number and said to just call and the owner would share the pictures with whomever asks. While not fool-proof, I thought it was a classy gesture. Of course who knows what picture of giant elk or deer the owner held back.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I highly doubt that those that steal the cameras are concerned with what is on the chip. They just want a camera of their own without having to pay for it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> That's 'cuz you live in the classy part of town.


Woah, thats the first time anyone has ever said that. Awesome!

-DallanC


----------

